# Öffnen eines Dialoges in e!Cockpit über gesetzte Variable??



## mag81 (20 Mai 2016)

Ich würde gerne in e!Cockpit einen Dialog über eine gesetzte Variable öffnen. Dazu habe ich auch ein Bespiel von Codesys V3 gefunden. Leider kann ich das Beispiel nicht 1:1 umsetzen. Vielleicht kann mir Jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ichs hin bekomme. Bei Codesys würde es so aussehen:

IF openDialog THEN
VisuElems.VisuElemBase.Visu_Globals.g_ClientManager.BeginIteration() // BeginIteration gibt's in der Bibliothek nicht
    WHILE TRUE DO
pVisuClient := VisuElems.VisuElemBase.Visu_Globals.g_ClientManager.GetNextClient()  //Visu_Globals.g_ClientManager.GetNextClient gibt's nicht
         IF pVisuClient <>0 THEN
             openDialog(vVisuClient, 'Dialog'); 
             b_dialogIsOpen :=TRUE
         ELSE
             EXIT;
END_IF
      END_WHILE


MfG Marco


----------

